# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 > سوال: ذخیره عکس در   sql server2008

## hassan_ml75

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان من یه برنامه ای نوشتم که لازم دارم عکس شخص را در پایگاه داده ذخیره کنم. من این کارو انجام دادم ولی الان متاسفانه نمیتونم عکس رو فراخوانی کنم از پایگاه داده اس کیو ال و خیلی لنگ این برنامه هستم هرکس در این زمینه اطلاعات داره نه برای من بلکه برای دیگر دوستان لطف کنه و راهنمایی دقیق (چون کل اینترنتو زیر رو کردم) قرار بده.
برنامه من vb6 نوشته شده 
پایگاه داده ام هم sqlserver2008

----------


## hassan_ml75

واقعا کسی نیس راهنمایی بکنه؟

----------


## consolsys

*ذخیره تصاویر در SQL Server*

----------


## smikhailov

Спасибо. Не подскажешь как можно протестировать SQL SERVER на надежность работы? Есть какие-нить утилиты для этого?

----------

